# Shipped in Betta care



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, my bettas are arriving next week from Thailand. This is my first time shipping in bettas is there anything special I should do for them after arrival? I'm aware about acclimating and all but is there anything they should be treated with to help with the stress? My water already has AmQuel and NovAqua in it and the tanks have been cycled with quick start and some plants and snails. Please let me know what else I need so I can get it or order it before they arrive. Thanks!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Acclimating for imported fish will be dramatically different than normal acclimation. You will need to do a drip acclimation. Is this the acclimation that you're referring to? Also, IAL helps to have on hand, as most Thai imported fish have heavy tannins from IAL.


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Nope I'm not sure what a drip acclimation is or IAL for that matter *blush*, these are my first Bettas from Thailand and I am pretty new to the whole thing, this will be my first time breeding bettas, just kept as pets in the past.


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay, looked up IAL and found the Indian Almond Leaves, also found this product http://www.amazon.com/Ocean-Nutriti...63062658&sr=1-2&keywords=Indian+Almond+Leaves Any thoughts on that?


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

I put a dose of Atison's BettaSPA along with an IAL in my 5.5G tank with each water change; the IAL lasts several weeks before needing to be replaced. (I rinse it off with each water change and return the leaf to the tank with fresh water.) I noticed more regular production of bubblenests in my current betta and the one I had before. I noticed that the label for BettaSPA includes an admonition not to concurrently use aquarium salt. In the past, I would use aquarium salt, but since switching to BettaSPA I do not anymore.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

IAL stands for Indian Almond Leaf. They are exactly as the name states, almond leaves from India (lol). These will create tannins which are....hmmm...an easy explanation is that tannins are what makes darker pigmentation in things. IAL are found as a primary source or tannins in bettas' natural "black water environment." They have a lot of healing properties as well, and will keep the fish over all happy and healthy. They can be used for help in breeding when the amount is increased as well. If you cannot get a hold of IAL (which can usually only be shipped since finding them in the U.S. is difficult), then you can always try blackwater extract. Though you want to pay attention to the ingredients and try to find some that does not have more additives than necessary (i.e. preservatives, etc). 

I bought my IAL off of Ebay, but I know people who sell them on here under the classified section of this forum. 

For drip acclimation, you can use a normal airline hose from another tank with a gang valve, or there is another way. I used this drip system that is found in the reptile section called "The Little Dripper." They have this in a bigger size as well, called "The Big Dripper." Basically, all it is, is a plastic container that has a hole for a small airline tube, and a mini gang valve that is on the outside of the container. The valve can be adjusted to outflow a lot of water, or only a few drops at a time.









When you get your fish, unwrap slowly. If you can, untie the bag instead of uncutting it. The reason is due to chemical changes in the water once air hits it, but it really isn't a huge deal so if you have to cut the bag open that's fine too. Put him or her in a bowl with the water that they came in. Then put some of your tank's water in the dripper/hook up the airline tubing and adjust to do a drop a minute. I believe that I drip acclimated for an hour last time I did it. 

If you have any questions regarding breeding, the breeding section has two stickies that I highly suggest making sure you know like the back of your hand. I'm trying my hand at breeding as well, but it's much harder than it sounds (my girl just beat the tar out of my male after cuddling with him for six hours with vertical bars).


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been reading a lot about breeding and I have a friend who used to breed bettas so I am reasonably familiar with that part, it's the shipping in from Asia that I'm a bit fuzzy on. Thank you so much for explaining things so clearly. I will see about getting those things right away so they are here for the arrival of the fish.


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh dear, I ordered some IAL but estimated arrival date is Apr 4 to Apr 18. I tried to make a WTB post in the classified section but I don't have nearly enough posts to do so. :-( I need it by Saturday since the bettas should arrive early next week. A friend said something about using a bunch of oak leaves to make tannin water, does that work?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

You can, but it doesn't have quite the same effect. Sure they create tannins, but they don't have the same healing and calming factors that IAL has. When bunched, you can use it, though. You have to be 100% sure that the oak leaves are from trees that are not affected by pesticides. They also need to be free fallen and not plucked from the tree. 

How many fish are you ordering/how many gallons of water will you be using?


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 4 coming in, the breeders will be in 1 gallon covered, heated, lighted bowls with regular water changes and I have a 10 gal spawning tank and a 29 gal big tank for now. The gallon bowls each have a windelov fern in them and the big tank has camboba, mayaca, Brazilian ivy, and will have windelov and thin leaf java ferns on drift wood. It's not the best set up ever but the breeders I have talked to say it is sufficient for starting out. I have cycled the big tank and added API quick start to the gallon bowls. The tap water was also treated with AmQuel and NovAqua and is sitting at a 7.2 pH and 80* Last I checked I had 0 Nitrates, 15ppm Nitrites. I also have snails in my tanks, pond snails, a zebra nerite and I have some mystery snails coming for the big tank. I have been assured the snails are fry safe (though the fry may snack on snails if the snails are small as the fry get bigger).


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I was just wondering, because if you want to pay for the envelope and the shipping+ handling, I can ship a few of my leaves to you. Up to you.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

NHBettaGirl said:


> I have 4 coming in, the breeders will be in 1 gallon covered, heated, lighted bowls with regular water changes and I have a 10 gal spawning tank and a 29 gal big tank for now. The gallon bowls each have a windelov fern in them and the big tank has camboba, mayaca, Brazilian ivy, and will have windelov and thin leaf java ferns on drift wood. It's not the best set up ever but the breeders I have talked to say it is sufficient for starting out. I have cycled the big tank and added API quick start to the gallon bowls. The tap water was also treated with AmQuel and NovAqua and is sitting at a 7.2 pH and 80* Last I checked I had 0 Nitrates, 15ppm Nitrites. I also have snails in my tanks, pond snails, a zebra nerite and I have some mystery snails coming for the big tank. I have been assured the snails are fry safe (though the fry may snack on snails if the snails are small as the fry get bigger).


Congrats on your new fish coming in! It's exciting, I know.....my first batch from Thailand was 5 fish (1 was DOA, unfortunately) .....my second batch was 36 (but 3 were DOA)....now THAT was an experience getting all those fish acclimatized! No time to drip acclimatize them in that case, but they are all still healthy and happy fishies 3 weeks later!

Do you have pics of the ones you bought? Or did I miss that in another thread perhaps?


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks  I do have some IAL coming from NY now which should be here in plenty of time. I do very much appreciate the offer though! 

I'm very excited about these guys, I think I will cry if any come in DOA since I've waited a while for my "perfect fish" to come up for sale, but I do know it happens. I'm getting 4 metallic blue butterfly HM bettas that have black on their fins as well, the females also seem to have some marbling. I can't wait to see them in person and take my own pics of them. When I have some pics I will post them. 

I also have 12 mystery snails coming to help with my big tank since it's not always going to have fry in it. DH was complaining that we have to run the big tank and it will be sitting doing nothing so I told him, OK I'll breed mystery snails in it, lol. 

I have a lot to learn and a few good mentors, but I'm glad for the forum to be able to ask that which I cannot learn elsewhere!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, be sure to clean the tank out between uses, because snails can have rather large bioloads.


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I was told by the breeder of the snails that mystery snails actually do not add to the bio load of the tank, but actually help reduce it. The pond and nerite on the other hand are another story, but they will be in my tanks that get changed often. 

From his e-mail "The single BEST thing about Mystery Snail's is that they are almost like a filter...they filter the water, waste, and clean up crude BUT their excretions remain "inert" in the tank, so whatever they put back out, does not add to the bio-load of the tank like fish waste...even if you see the dropping's, they are harmless to other's and the tank load...most folks have no idea."

ETA: I will be cleaning up the poop of course, but it shoudn't be a big issue in the tank environment.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's a really good site that talks about acclimating. I actually bought a betta from her and followed her instructions and now my boy is happily swimming around  
http://bellsouthpwp.net/J/e/JennViv/LMBAcclimation.htm


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks I read it, it's a nice clear set of directions. Maybe I will skip the drip system and do it that way, I need to save money where I can since DH is already complaining about all the costs.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Yea, but I found that the bag the betta came in wasn't large enough to pour half a cup of cup of tank water into so I just used my turkey baster and squirted a nice squirt into the bag instead. Good luck with your bettas! May they have a nice trip!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

NHBettaGirl said:


> Thanks I read it, it's a nice clear set of directions. Maybe I will skip the drip system and do it that way, I need to save money where I can since DH is already complaining about all the costs.


Just watch out for Step 8 of the acclimation process.....pouring out part of the water in the shipping bag while the fish is still IN the bag....quite often the fish will decide to flop about and could possibly end up leaping into the bucket/container/sink where you are pouring the water or even onto the floor. And, sadly, I'm speaking from experience! Fortunately in my case, the fish in question was fine afterwards.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Catw0man said:


> Just watch out for Step 8 of the acclimation process.....pouring out part of the water in the shipping bag while the fish is still IN the bag....quite often the fish will decide to flop about and could possibly end up leaping into the bucket/container/sink where you are pouring the water or even onto the floor. And, sadly, I'm speaking from experience! Fortunately in my case, the fish in question was fine afterwards.


Agreed! When I was pouring water out, I was so scared that he was going to jump out since the bag is so small.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

majesticstorm said:


> Agreed! When I was pouring water out, I was so scared that he was going to jump out since the bag is so small.


I also had a fish release HIMSELF into the tank he was floating in.....I think I'd added one lot of aquarium water into his little bag and the next thing I knew he was loose in the tank!

And this is Pumpkin now (does anyone get an orange betta and NOT call it Pumpkin?)....none the worse for it.


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Good to know guys, thank you for the heads up. I have to say I'm a bit nervous about getting them settled in safe. I know bettas are pretty hardy though so I'm going to do my best and hope for the best outcome!

ETA: Pumpkin is very lovely btw.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Pumpkin is gorgeous!  He wanted to get out of that little bag ASAP. XD 

NHBettaGirl, I was like that too. Just keep calm, follow the instructions, take your time, and they'll be happy in their new home before you know it  When next week are they going to arrive?


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly, they get to the transshipper on the 16th and then he ships to me so I'm thinking Monday or Tuesday probably, maybe Wed if he waits until Mon to ship them.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

NHBettaGirl said:


> I'm not sure exactly, they get to the transshipper on the 16th and then he ships to me so I'm thinking Monday or Tuesday probably, maybe Wed if he waits until Mon to ship them.


He'd have to wait until Monday to ship them, so hopefully you'll have them by Tues....Wed at the very latest. My last shipment was a day late!!! I was freaking out!!!! And I'm in Canada and it's winter....lol....I was convinced I would be receiving little bags of fish popsicles! But, apart from the 3 DOA, the rest were all fine....the heat packs were still warm even after an extra 24 hours.

So, really hoping all goes well for you and can't wait to see pics! (and I'm glad you like Pumpkin; he's one of my favs).


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

Good Luck! And can't wait to see pics!!  I have been thinking of ordering a betta off aquabid... But I need to do more research on the whole thing first! Lol I'm a little worried that it will be like opening flood gates... In that right now, its more difficult to order from Aquabid, b/c I haven't done it yet, but once I do, I'll be like oh, that was easy... What's one more?! Lol

Anyone know of any Betta Addicts Anonymous meetings? Lol


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Picasso84 said:


> Good Luck! And can't wait to see pics!!  I have been thinking of ordering a betta off aquabid... But I need to do more research on the whole thing first! Lol I'm a little worried that it will be like opening flood gates... In that right now, its more difficult to order from Aquabid, b/c I haven't done it yet, but once I do, I'll be like oh, that was easy... What's one more?! Lol
> 
> Anyone know of any Betta Addicts Anonymous meetings? Lol


You've just described the last 2.5 months of my life!!! lol.....at first it's just looking.....and as soon as you bite the bullet and buy one and see it's actually pretty easy.....well, that's the beginning of the end!

If you hear of a Betta Addicts Anonymous group, let me know!!! lol


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

How many IAL should I use in my 29 gallon to still be OK for my mystery snails but also good for betta fry?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, they say one large IAL per gallon. Though honestly I think that's a bit much (especially since I have sooo many plants already), so I just put three to four in my twenty gallon. I use two or three in my breeding tank, though. That's the only time I do one per gallon.


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Tested my betta bowls pH, I have 2 at 7.0 and 2 at 6.8 now since adding IAL tea to them. My big tank was having issues with pH going up no matter what I tried to lower it, a friend pinned it down to the brick in the tank, as the pH went down it dissolved some of the cement brick and caused the pH to bounce up again. Never would have guessed it myself but it seems to be correct. What pH should I be aiming for for the 29 gal which is going to be my grow out tank someday when I have fry to grow out?


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

The betta shipment was delayed to the 19th so I have to wait 3 extra days for my fish. I'm so impatient, lol!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I know the feeling! I bought three fish on Aquabid the last week of February and they have been delayed. Seller says they will probably ship sometime next week! :-D It's driving me crazy! I want my boys here! 

@Catw0man- Do you happen to know which seller you got Pumpkin from? My dream fish is a solid orange with blue eyes!


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Tabbie are yours shipping through Jesse in Miami, FL? That's the shipment that mine were delayed from.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

No, I got mine from a US seller. Jesse is a transhipper, right? Did he say why the delay? Mine is due to the cold weather.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

NHBettaGirl said:


> Tabbie are yours shipping through Jesse in Miami, FL? That's the shipment that mine were delayed from.


More often than not is has nothing to do with the transshipper. It has to do with the seller not shipping when their departure dates were set.


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah he is the transshipper, no idea why the delay, the breeder said it happens often with the shipments to him but didn't give a reason.

ETA: It is cold here this weekend so I suppose it's just as well.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, even though I am super impatient and want the boys here, (I have had their tanks all ready for 2 weeks and have them named, already have them listed in my sig) the last thing I want is for them to be DOA. So if the people who do this regularly tell me they need to delay shipping, I'm going with it. Just wish they would get here already! :-D


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, same here, lol. I'd rather late than DOA. I've named mine too, Añil and Azul are my males and Marea and Ola are my females.


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

My fish should be here Friday. Transhipper will have them tomorrow and ship them Thursday. :-D


----------



## NHBettaGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

They're here! Posting pics of the boys...

Añil









Azul









I don't have decent pics of the girls yet but they are less scared now so I'll take more pics tomorrow. I know the boys pics aren't awesome either, it was hard to get a good shot that first night.


----------

